# Rescued a Logan 200/820 today



## burtonbr (Apr 12, 2014)

I got a chance to buy this before it was scrapped, so I did. It has been sitting unused for at least 20 yrs, owner said he remembers starting it up about 10 years ago but hasn't used it. 
Its pretty grimy and stiff but the carriage is full of oil and the gears all have grease on the, not much rust on the important parts as far as I can tell. Tailstock is missing though so I thought I'd clean it up and see if it still serviceable or will need complete rebuild. I've never had or restored anything like this so I've got some learning ahead of me, but it will be fun either way. 
Headstock label says model 200 but QCGB says 820 and serial no. Is 31949, Internet search shows it to be '45-'46 year, and I figure someone must have retrofitted the QCGB before the last owner bought it in he thinks 1972. Spindle rotates smoothly and I don't feel any play in the carriage or spindle so that's good some backlash in the compound and the dials are pretty rusted but I think overall it's worth salvaging. 
 Here's a few pics.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice acquisition! Lots of potential there. No plastic anywhere. Good project and lots of fun if you just take your time and enjoy the learning journey.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like it is in about the same condition as the 820 I picked up a few years ago.  It took some work to clean mine up but I have been having fun with it.  "After" pictures can be found over in the "Show Us Your Logan Lathe" thread  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=163&page=2  Here is one "before" picture:


----------



## RandyM (Apr 12, 2014)

Very COOL project. I am envious, that is going to be a very fun way to spend some time. Lucky dog.


----------



## burtonbr (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys,
ClulessnewB, yours looks same model as mine & in cleaner shape when you got it, and now much better shape. I drooled over the pictures of your restoration last week, very nice. 
I was able to get it cleaned up and lubed up enough to run it some and test all the features, and speeds, everything seems to be working now to see if it cuts decently


----------



## Franklyn (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations. Reminds me of my 820 that I restored. My best advice is to buy the owners manual. It explains many things about the lathe that are not apparent such as the back gears, clutch operation and chuck removal.

Have fun!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 13, 2014)

> & in cleaner shape when you got it



Probably not much different than yours, the beautiful bright sunny day made for great pictures


----------



## GarageGuy (Apr 15, 2014)

Great find.  I've seen a lot worse!  That looks like it could be restored to operating condition relatively easy.  I just bought a Logan 820 last Saturday.  It had been sitting in someone's garage for 11 years.  Some light surface rust, but similar to yours, the ways and gears look oily.  I figure a day or two of cleanup, and then assess things like gear condition.  It is relatively easy to get parts for the old Logans.  There is usually a good supply of used parts available on eBay & CL.  This is my 3rd Logan lathe, and I like them.  Logan is still in business, so you can even get new parts for the old machines, but they are very pricey.  When you get this machine up and running, you will be very happy with it.

GG


----------



## burtonbr (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, I have been able to run it through all the functions and everything seems to work fine so far other than I don't know if the noise when the back gear is engaged is normal and cant tell if it is from the gears or in the spindle, sounds like chains rattling. might have to post a video to see what you guys think, I'd rather not tear down the spindle unless necessary. 
It runs quiet and smooth in high speeds but if it has to be done I'd rater fix it than damage it more.
You must like Logan's GarageGuy having 3, I wish I had enough room for this one and 3 more, it's cool seeing the abilities and operations of old iron.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice score.  You'll definitely like that lathe and I'm sure it'll clean up nice.

In case you haven't found it yet, here's a link to FAQ's on the Logan site.  It has instructions for adjusting the back gears.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 16, 2014)

cool save! I see an electrolysis tank in your future, seems to be the way to go - gets rid of rust, gunk and paint all in one go.


----------



## Redlineman (Apr 17, 2014)

Well Done, Mate!

Definitely check the shifter rack adjustment. It is a bit of a trick to get it right, and many old machines that have been fiddled with over the decades likely are not adjusted properly. It will definitely make noise if there is too much lash there. My back gears run nice and quiet after all of my effort, I'm pleased to say! You also need to make sure that all the shaft and gear clearances are proper. It takes a bit of fiddling to get everything spaced properly so it doesn't hit anything else.

You can see a lot of the stuff that needs doing on these machines in some of the other threads on this forum, mine included.


----------

